# Fluids & Smells of Sex



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

Admittedly, I am unhappy in my relationship. However, I've had a healthy and full sex life. Now that I am peri-menopausal, I get turned off at the idea of kissing my husband and grossed out by the smells and fluids involved in sex. I have gone to the hormone specialist & needed Progesterone. But I still get nauseous in general & frankly sickened by the idea of having sex. I dont want him or anyone else touching me.

Have any of you ladies experienced nausea when becoming menopausal? I've also become really sensitive about things being clean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Are you an OCD type of person and maybe now it has become more exaggerated for some reason?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I am not yet in menopause but I can get lazy about sex....I don't like getting naked when he just watched me put jammies on.

Maybe you need different hormonal therapy?

I dunno but your thread title made me a bit queasy.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Sounds like an anxiety disorder, which isn't uncommon around menopause. I would discuss it with your doc before it becomes an issue in your marriage.

I do know that one of my sisters went off physically intimacy during the menopause but, as far as I know, things got back to normal for her eventually.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

You know how some women's sense of smell and gag reflex go into overdrive during pregnancy? It causes all that lovely nausea and vomiting that people laughingly refer to as "morning sickness" but which often is a 24/7 thing? That's all caused by increased hormone levels.

For some women - like me - birth control pills and other hrt treatments can cause similar symptoms. It makes sense, then, that similar issues would arise when your hormones are out of whack due to menopausal changes. If you can get your hormones balanced a bit better, these symptoms should subside. 

It's also not uncommon for anxiety/OCD behaviors to manifest or increase during peri-menopause, so you may want to ask about medications to help. And, of course, being in an unhappy relationship isn't helping anything, so do what you can to address that as well.

I hope you find some relief and feel better!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

maybe buy him a men's cologne that you love the smell of?

During sex, light some scented candles?


----------

